
Ask HN: Audiobooks for Learning C++ - DeBraid
Any recommendations for quality books on C++, specifically in audiobook format?<p>Target audience being: no formal CS education, 3+ years of programming exp w&#x2F; object-oriented languages (javascript, python), also new to C&#x2F;C++ and compiled languages.<p>Related: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;softwareengineering.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;95876&#x2F;audiobooks-for-programmers
======
fourierhero6
I doubt that audiobooks is a good idea to learn how to program , specially C++
which is pretty complex compared to other languages. I suggest you should
listen to podcast regarding 'ideas' about programming, design, discussion of
frameworks etc.

------
veddox
Like the other commenters before me, I am highly sceptical whether this is a
good idea. How are you going to learn a programming language without being
able to see its constructs?

Just imagine somebody trying to read a C++ Hello World out loud:

#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main() { cout << "Hello World" << endl; }

~~~
DeBraid
I don't plan on learning exclusively from audio, but I have a newborn baby,
thus something passively consumed / handsfree is key.

~~~
veddox
OK, that is an understandable motivation. However, I still think that a
programming language isn't something you can learn from an audiobook. Like
fourierhero6 said, you'd probably be better off with a book about programming
itself, not about a language per se. Especially if you have no formal CS
background, something like that might turn out to be really useful.

------
manaskarekar
Dont know about books, but there's

[http://cppcast.com/](http://cppcast.com/).

Also,

Rusty Radio and New Rustacean if you want to explore Rust.

------
SamReidHughes
This is crazy. Get a real book, an audiobook will be a complete waste of time.

~~~
HIP63242b
Are you kidding me? I've created a startup around this concept.

~~~
veddox
Care to share a link for the benefit of the OP?

